
Apple Will Sell App-Enabled, Color-Changing Light Bulbs - iProject
http://mashable.com/2012/10/29/apple-light-bulbs/
======
tlrobinson
Apple _Stores_ Will Sell _Philips_ App-Enabled, Color-Changing Light Bulbs

------
amccloud
There is also Lifx [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/limemouse/lifx-the-
light...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/limemouse/lifx-the-light-bulb-
reinvented)

~~~
Kiro
Any reason I should wait for LIFX instead of getting the Hue right away?

~~~
dsl
You shouldn't. [http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-
salmon/2012/09/18/kickstarter...](http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-
salmon/2012/09/18/kickstarter-vaporware-of-the-day-lifx-edition/)

Basically the R&D costs for this type of product are in the tens or hundreds
of millions of dollars. Because this is blazing new trails in material science
and electrical efficiency of individual components, it's impossible for a
modestly funded startup to get the disruption factor by identifying shortcuts
or optimizations.

~~~
tesseract
You don't need to do that kind of expensive research if your goal is just to
make a nifty color changing lightbulb and you don't care so much how expensive
it is to buy or operate.

The hard problem is making an LED bulb that competes with incandescent or CFL
bulbs on both quality of light and total cost of ownership. So far I haven't
seen Lifx come out and directly claim that they are trying to solve that
problem (but please let me know if they have, I'm curious).

------
tehdik
They already do. Saw them in the new Palo Alto store.

